# Getting ever closer to my final weight!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Well thanks to Madcow (from WeightWeenies) who gets a HUGE thank you for getting this post to me quickly, as well as answering tons of questions. Thanks Jason!! Sized to me the post came in at 79 grams! Crazy, saved exactly 90 grams over my WCS carbon which was 169. The construction is amazing and I am really happy, Victor is amazing! I am only waiting for a few things to finish this up (another thank you will soon be going out to Jason once again!). Ultimate scale puts me at 14.09 lbs as she sits. Waiting for wheels!

































































Cheers and thank all who have helped thus far!,

K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Pizza and beer diet.*

You have to do a pizza and beer diet until the ww gathering. You cheat and do an occasional double cheese whopper.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

No no no I just think someone needs to embrace the carbon revolution . I damn near out of things to do!

K


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Looking good !
I know from some of your other posts your having bad weather so not riding much yet. But when you do please post your impressions of the ride at this weight too.
I am going to give those pedals a shot. On look Keo's now but the weight of those orb's are too good to ignore


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

You can bet I will! Let me run you down on the pedals. Speedplays pedals make pretty much all other pedals suck. They are light, easy to use and feel great. One night doing a work out I noticed my cleats were WORN. Then I remembered oh yea I have gone through TWO sets of pedals on the same cleats. Damn that is like waaaaay too many miles, these things have been to UK, Germany, France, Italy, Spain... time for new cleats. I was also having Q factor issues with my cranks as they were just a bit wide. This meant new cleats, new Ti spindles (lower Q factor and lighter  ), and a rebuild kit. In the end I decided that I would finally try the M2 pedals. All the rest of Victors parts are just plain amazing sooo.

The final decision was made when I looked at the new cleat design, it looked smart to me, just caught my eye. So the call was made and pedals arrived. At first well, all was good, the design is just so damn nice! Not to mention ummmmm 99 grams! Are you serious wow! Upon install all was great (Ti this Ti that, go Vic!), useage was a bit tough. They clipped in well but did not lock on. Uh oh, one of the deals for this was they had to work spot on! Turns out the plastic cleat surrounding the metal one was like a mm to big so a quick spacer install (tonight was $2 margarhitta night, sooooo not gonna describe that one, give me till tomorrow) and the pedals work FLAWLESSLY! They clip right in, float is perfect, release is perfect and the Q float is awesome, also very solid. If I could say anything it would be BUY THESE PEDALS. Victor has this figured out!

K


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Forget the pedals .....Where do I get these $2 magaritas?...lol

Just kidding. The Orbs sound cool & I will give them a try.
Thanks


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

LOL, La Torre! It is SOOOO nice when you find a place that no one else knows about!

Cheers,
K


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

I will let you use a pair of wheels while you are at the WW gathering so you don't have to use those boat anchor Ksyriums.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Ligero said:


> I will let you use a pair of wheels while you are at the WW gathering so you don't have to use those boat anchor Ksyriums.



Woooohoo! I think we need to talk anyways  

K


----------



## FeltS22TimeMan (Mar 21, 2006)

I think ill give the ORBs a try on my new light TT rig. Sounds cool.


----------

